# Chips Flying



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I finally made it to the shop this morning and made some sawdust. The last two turnings both turned into 'train wrecks' and ended up in the smoker. Anyway, this is a large Arizona Ash vessel that I'm working on now. It has some nice flame grain to it and it turns nicely. The pictures show the roughing out, mounted on the chuck and inside turning. Keep your tools sharp! gb


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Smooth, back in the day I use to love wood shop. I still have everything I made.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I'm talking about...get some!!

Looking forward the the finish


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN' , Jim... You gonna try hollowing out something that size thru that LITTLE hole ??? LOL....No Way !!!... and, how come you end up with them nice curly shavings and I end up with little flakes and chunks ?...mebbe sumthin' to do with those 'sharp tools' ya keep harping on..:smile: 

Anyways,,, great looking beginning....keep us posted with Pix...

other jim:smile:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking good GB.......anxious to see the finish.....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Wow, big wood. Does your whole house shake when you turn that stuff ?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That's awesome looking. Cant wait to see te finished results.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Wow, big wood. Does your whole house shake when you turn that stuff ?


LOL..My thoughts exactly !!!.. Took my laptop out to the garage and showed the pix of that big *** lathe to my little MiniJet and it scared my little lathe so bad that it peeed on the floor of the shop... So help me God....:wink:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have had the priviledge of seeing and putting my hands on that big lathe, it's as smooth as a baby's butt! Just recently on one of them tv woodworking shows they had that same machine running with a big old hunk of wood and they had a nickel standing on it's edge on top of the machine...it never feel over.

GB's lathe is awesome! Jim let me try my hand at turning before I went out and bought my little Jet, once I had the Jet setup I was really disappointed, it felt like a piece of junk after using GB's machine!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Some real nice grain. Good looking piece Jim, can't wait to see the finished product.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bout time you got out there and made some wood shavings GB.:smile: If I had known you were going to be doing that today I would have come over to watch.:rotfl: Looking good so far.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. This Powermatic is a real workhorse. I think it weighs in over 700lbs and it's never 'walked' on me yet (almost-lol). They make a 24" model but this one turns everything I will do. It does have the outboard turning option if a huge turning needs to be spun. The variable DC motor is great and it's never loaded up...even when taking a pretty heavy cut on it. I bought it through Amazon.com of all places! They had the best price, no tax and they shipped it free right to the garage. The guy had a pallet jack and we set it where it is now....it's not moving! gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey GB how you got that base chucked up???

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

DL...I'm using that real heavyduty VicMarc 4 jaw-chuck. I turned a 3" tenon about 3/8 tall to clamp on. It hooks it up *real tight*. When it's all finished out...I'll reverse chuck and cut the tenon off and make a recessed foot. gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Aha I never owned a Vic but I was close a couple of times its top of the line IMO.

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow!!! Great form and shape on that piece. Please keep us posted till finished. It looks awsome.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm not sure if anyone attended the woodturners meeting this morning but they had a great turnout and had some nice projects on display. Just when I think I'm getting into the game I see something that puts me back to the stone age! There were a couple of turnings that were out of this world! I started the sanding phase on this ash piece after the meeting. Someone had pm'd me about how that laser thickness device works. I hope the pictue will clear things up a little. The pin-point light gives a reference where the cutting tip is...very helpful and easier than using calipers. Sanding went from 80grt through 1000 grt with wet sanding (MinWax 209 oil) starting at 220 grt. I'll need to put several more coats of oil and then start waxing with MinWax. More pictures later. Keep an eye on the weather tonight!!! It may get dicey!! gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm just blown away by how you turn a ol stump into such a beautifull piece of art. GB your work is quite an inspiration.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic is the word..WOW!!!!

If only I ...............nahhhhhhh..no way..

Absolutely beautiful, Jim

jd


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*wow!!!!*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

In that last picture is that blood splatters on the side of it??? Very nice Jim. What are the measurements on it?

I didn't make it to the meeting this morning was afraid the storms might catch me out.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Lol...no blood on this project (yet). The piece is from the crotch section of th tree and has some wild grain patterns in it...picture does not do it justice. The vessel measures 11" dia by 9" tall....walls are 1/4" thick. I'll take it off the chuck tomorrow and finish the bottom foot. More oil and let it dry for a few days before I start waxing it. Thanks again for the comments. gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks good GB I notice the heart is still intact,how long has it been drying?

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

DL....we cut this up about a year and a half ago from a tree down the street. The ends were sealed but there was some bad checking that I had to cut around. I have two other sections that are twice this size sitting in the corner of the shop that I'll get around to cutting some day. It looks like this piece is going to stay stable without any warping or cracks and was dry enough to really soak in the MinWax. I'm not a big ash fan but this is a pretty piece of wood. jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, that piece looks great. The last photo makes the grain and colors just stand out. That is a prize project. Didn't make it to the turners club meeting after all. Weather was supposed to be bad, so decided to stay close. Weather wasn't too bad after all though. Oh, well.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Finished the first part of the oil finish and I reverse the piece on the machine between centers. I have a 'cone-shaped' piece in the chuck that fits into the top of the vessel and brought the tailstock up and press the two together. I'm pretty much finish shaping the foot and in the process of putting the oil finish on the bottom. Tomorrow will be more oil and then wax. That flame/grain really jumps out at you! Awesome day to be outside!! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SUPER nice, Jim...Specially like that next to last pix..Beautiful marking on that wood...and class A job on the foot...

Now.......whadda ya gonna put in it ???? LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We spent the day down on the boardwalk. Weather was great


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Just plain beautiful. The grain and markings are outstanding.
Bill, your 'adjustment' makes it really makes it stand out.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Well...this project is pretty well finished. I tried to show some of the grain pattern in the pictures. Funny thing...the bottom has the best pattern out of the entire piece. Good project and I enjoyed getting back to the shop. Thanks for the comments! Keep those tools sharp and don't worry so much about the mess! lol gb

ps...the fill light did not do it's job--sry about that


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"WOW !!" is the only word I can think of to describe it..Beeeyoooootiful...

Sorry, but I still got a problemo with how in the hell you get all that wood out of the inside thru that little bitty hole ???..hwell: ...and as far as explaining the 'laser' thingy to me...forget it.. 

Fantastic work, Jim...

other jim....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice !!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful. And the shadow lighting gives it a great look also. I like it without the fill light. Great job all the way around.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wonderful!!!

I adjusted them to get the grain out...I think I like yours better with the dark...mystery feel


----------

